

Giving iPhones X-Ray Vision (Killer App) - ttol
http://www.forbes.com/technology/2008/09/10/tonchidot-camera-iphone-tech-personal-cx_bc_0910iphone.html

======
ttol
Video Demo: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgTwSXK_5dg>

